# Help with SETUP!



## thinkgreen (Apr 2, 2004)

29 gal, 60 watts, 1 inch flourite gravel and 1 inch reg gravel, diy co2 (trying it out) :twisted:

*plants*.. have ferns.. its growing.. but rest of the plants arent, theyre turning yellow.. dunno what theyre name is.. and they all have roots.. been adding plant gro too to supplement the plants.. my tank is at least 3 months old.. 
*
fishes*..i have 2 albino cats, and a stingray pleco.. 

whats wrong with my set up? plus theres not much plants to choose from in the lfs..


----------



## thinkgreen (Apr 2, 2004)

HELP PLS... DYING PLANTS IN NEED.. OF SOMTHING?

btw, the lights are NO flourescents..


----------



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

Do you know your other water parameters like ph, kh and gh? 

You have a lower light tank at 2 watts per gallon but you should be able to grow a bunch of different things. Try looking at plantgeek.net in the plant profiles section and see if you can figure out what plants you have. That will help along with the parameters. 

Without that info its a bit hard to give some advice since it can me a bunch of different things.

The only fish you have that might be a problem is the pleco and you would see bit marks on the plants. Anyway see what other info you can find on the plants you have.


----------



## thinkgreen (Apr 2, 2004)

*thx for replying*

ph is 7 the rest i dont know..

plant geeks.. ok thanks..

the problem is my lfs around the area dont sell much plants.. 
so im pretty much constricted with my choices of plants.. =(

my substrated should be ok though? <== i thought this was the problem.. since i mix my subs.. what do you think?


----------



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

I believe your substrate should be fine. It is providing some nutrients and that is the idea. pH of 7 is good. You might think about getting a gh and kh test kit or going to your local fish store with some water from your source and see if they will test it for you. Some places will do this.

Try to figure out your plants and let us know. Think of it as a puzzle and we're going to try and solve it.


----------

